# Problem enlisting with 19th Group in Texas



## RogerThis (Dec 22, 2008)

My introductory post spells out my problem, but for those who haven't seen it:

I'm trying to enlist with the Texas National Guard.

I live in OK.

I was charged with a DUI in 2004.

August 2008 I tried to enlist REP-63 at Dallas,TX MEPS.

The doctor checked a little box next to "Alcohol Abuse" on my med form because of the DUI.  Now, I'm stuck.

My recruiter told me that I couldn't enlist REP-63 because of the DUI and that I would have to enlist 11B and drop my SF packet later.

He said I wouldn't be able to ship to basic until August 2009.

I already hold a Secret clearance through my civilian job.


Can anyone get me in some boots before August 2009?
Does everything I mentioned seem legit?  I have a feeling this is an isolated incident with Dallas MEPS...


----------



## AWP (Dec 22, 2008)

August 09 for an 11B slot doesn't sound right. To echo the above, get a new recruiter.

As for trying to get into SF.....you are joining a company level organization. I don't know about the "DUI can't go REP-63" but it sounds about right. Even if it isn't, a small unit like that can afford to be picky. Also, any MOS can put in for SFAS so while 11B is a great starting point it isn't the end-all, be-all.

But start with a new recruiter first.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 22, 2008)

RogerThis:  

Were you using a SF recruiter or someone other than the previous?  I know the recruiter from 19th Group in TX; he is a straight forward guy.  If its him you were talking to you can rest assured you were shot straight with in regards to your previous ETOH issue.  If it wasnt a SF qualified recruiter shoot me a PM and I will send you the POC and you can call him.



			
				RogerThis (from your intro) said:
			
		

> ...I thought our military was fighting two wars and needed some help!  I thought the Army still needed 30,000 troops for Afghanistan!  I just want some boots, but can't seem to get them because of a DUI, which I thought was fairly common among enlistees, that I received 5 years ago.



The Army is in need of soldiers, as is SF, but we (Special Forces) arent looking for just any soldier; we are looking for Special ones.  If you are as interested in being in boots as you would make us believe from your quote above you wouldnt be making such a fuss about being an Infantryman.  Not everyone in SF came to SF thru a REP-63/18X contract...


Crip


----------



## shortbrownguy (Dec 22, 2008)

Hush said:
			
		

> Find a new recruiter!



Situational awareness tells me that if you are not in SF, you shouldn't be answering questions in the SF forum:doh:;).

The simple way for me to answer your question is to say that with the 18X program, the Army is looking to enlist soldiers that have no pesky skeletons in their closet. The Military looks at DUI's as a major infraction, and because of this you may be precluded from the "cool guy contracts". 
You should contact another recruiter to see if the information you were given matches up. Do not be surprised if it does. The requirements for an 18X contract are pretty cut and dry.
If you are serious about becoming a QP, and having to enlist for a while is enough for you to give up, you are not SF material.

-SBG sends.


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't think you have a recruiter problem.  19th group does not take many rep-63's.  The only ones that I know of have had some significant experience outside of the military.

Will a DUI exclude you from getting into SF?  No.  You need to enlist and get some time taking your rifle for a walk first.  Go to basic training, do well and report to your unit.  Take advantage of SF's recruiting opportunities ASAP, but DO NOT burn any bridges along the way.  You may have to deploy with big army.  That will only work in your favor.  Trust me, you will be better off having some experience before you show up on a team.

You have already come to this conclusion by yourself, you just needed someone to tell you this point blank.  Your ability to obtain a clearance in your current profession should clue you in to your value, but where SOF needs you to be goes beyond that... bringing something to the table tactically.

It is so worth it brother, take the time and do the infantry business, it will serve you well.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll re-ask my question.
Are you working with a TX National Guard recruiter, or an Active Duty recruiter?


----------



## RogerThis (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been working with a Texas National Guard recruiter.
He was recommended by someone with C/5/19.

Also, why would I have a problem enlisting 11B?  The REP-63 route is option number 1 for me and I will pursue other options once I've determined that option is not available to me.


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 27, 2008)

RogerThis said:


> I've been working with a Texas National Guard recruiter.
> He was recommended by someone with C/5/19.
> 
> Also, why would I have a problem enlisting 11B?  The REP-63 route is option number 1 for me and I will pursue other options once I've determined that option is not available to me.



You won't have a problem enlisting as an 11B...  In fact that is what you SHOULD do.  You will be a much better SF guy if you have some experience first.  Otherwise the rest of the team has to spend valuable time getting you up to speed.  (selfish)
I don't agree with the Rep63 program, unless there is a reason that someone should be afforded the same opportunity as others who have experience in the military.  Those exceptions are few and far between.  I know my company SGM would not even dream of giving you a slot...   

Its better to take the hard right over the easy wrong! Think about it.


----------



## LRS Guy (Dec 29, 2008)

Tell you what, the 143rd LRSD in Austin is expanding to Company strength. If you are going to be in the NG and not in SF......this is a pretty good unit. Trust me , you will be challanged.


----------



## RogerThis (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you.  I will keep that on the table.


----------



## 18C4V (Dec 30, 2008)

Go to their tryouts and see how you do. Since C Co went to TX, I don't know how if the Bn Rec still manages REP 63's for TX. 

Stastically the older guys do better than the younger guys. Good luck in what ever you decide.


----------

